# Datenklau



## DerIdiot (18 Februar 2017)

Hallo Leute, ich wurde heute früh von einem Anruf geweckt. Eine Frau gab sich als Windows Support aus und mir kam sie auch sehr kompetent vor(besonders weil sie schon einiges über mich wusste...), weshalb ich anfangs keinen Verdacht hatte. Nunja jetzt mein Problem:
Nach einer wirklich guten Masche(und meiner logische Abwesenheit, dank Schlafmangel), haben sie mich dazu gebracht Teamviewer zu öffnen und sich mit mir zu verbinden. Nach 20 Sekunden habe ich jedoch dann gemerkt wie ich verarscht wurde, hab danach Teamviewer beendet und erstmal das Internet abgestellt. Den Computer setze ich neu auf und check alles mit dem Antivirenscanner. Aber ich denke, dass diese Leute auf meine Daten aus waren. Welche Daten können sie nun geklaut haben?
Neben Windowsemail und meinem Benutzernamen(welcher nur mein Vorname ist), sowie Telefonnummer und IP-Adresse, was hätten sie noch Klauen können? oder welche Gefahr besteht, die ich noch nicht erkannt habe?

lg DerIdiot


----------



## Hippo (18 Februar 2017)

Wenn Du den Rechner neu aufsetzt dürfte nichts passieren.
Trotzdem würde ich die reinen Daten noch über ein Livesystem das von DVD gebootet wird auf eine DVD runterziehen.
DVD deswegen weil sollte aus irgendeinem unerfindlichen und auch unwahrscheinlichem Grund die Daten bereits verseucht sein sollten - auf der DVD kann ihr Zustand nicht mehr verändert werden.
Wenn Deine Daten auf dem Rechner aber unwichtig sind bist Du mit der Methode des Drüberbügelns auf der sicheren Seite.
Meist gehts bei solchen Aktionen darum Dir einen Verschlüsselungstrojaner draufzupflanzen bzw. eine Spion der Paßwörter etc nach Hause telefoniert.
D.h. für Dich aber auch - ALLE Paßwörter der Dienste die Du über diesen Rechner aufgerufen hast müssen geändert werden weil Du nicht weißt was in dieser Zeit möglicherweise abgesaugt wurde (z.B. die Paßwortdatei aus dem Firefox)


----------



## BenTigger (18 Februar 2017)

Starte TeamViewer noch mal und schau dir unter "Extras" den Menüpunkt "Log-Dateien-Öffnen" an.
Da kannst du sehen, ob und was sie es in den 20 Sek. gemacht haben.


----------

